# Any Dentists/Dental Nurses here?



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

if so.....may I pick your brains please  

I had two very impacted bottom wisdom teeth removed 12 days ago and am still in considerable pain.....a lot of pain   I knew it wasn't going to be nice (took 2 hours to get them out!) but I didn't think it would be as bad as it has been though. Anyway, I have a few questions....

(1) My stitches are all still very prominent but I thought they were dissolvable. When can I expect them to disappear?

(2) Is it normal to still be in this much pain 12 days later? I'm still having to take painkillers every 4-6 hours. Sometimes I can make do with paracetamol/Ibuprofen but still often requiring diclofenac/cocodomol. I was taking dihydrocodeine but it makes me feel very sick and out of it so trying not to take it. I have finished a course of amoxycllin & metronidazole even though there wasn't an obvious infection but I did have the sockets cleaned and packed on day 5 so I think it was just a precaution.

(3) I still keep getting that horrible funny taste....when does that stop?

(4) I had a look in there tonight as I can finally open my jaw far enough and it looked as though I had some food stuck in the gap on one side. However after having a good swill with corsydol it was still there. I had a prod and it didn't move so I asked my dh to have a look and he said it is my gum/skin however it is white/yellowy in colour.....is this normal? It's like a big nodule looking type thing.

I did call the clinic where I had it done and they have said I can go in to have it checked but I am so scared something is not quite right and they are going to cut it all open again  

Any advice would be gratefully received  

Thank you

S xxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Hiya, I used to be a dental nurse and am now a general nurse, and have also had my wisdom teeth out. I had the same issue as you and it sounds like you have an infection in the socket. The antibiotic may have only been a preventative dose rather than a treatment dose. When I had the symptoms you had I started some antibiotics that I had at home (all nurses have their own little stash of bits and bobs - sssssh!) This did nothing and my dentist said it was because the infection was in the socket rather than the soft tissue and oral antibiotics would not work. She put topical antibiotic right into the socket and it was pure heaven! I had this done twice and it soon cleared up. I would get back to the clinic asap


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


I was a dental nurse for 21 years till had C&O ....yep sounds like infected socket to me(called 'dry socket') ...i should get back to dentist asap as they can pack it for you ..instant easing but gotta say tastes awful (ive had it done )...& antibiotics 

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi S,

just sending you hugs ... I know how it feels ....

Bels x


----------

